# War on police on Cocoa, Fl



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is an article from the local paper this morning. Apparently some people are out to get the Police. http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070225/NEWS01/702250332


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

COCOA - The Cocoa Police Department is on heightened alert after vandals broke into an abandoned public housing complex and spray-painted threats to kill all Cocoa officers.

"All cops must die 2007." "We've got guns, too." "Cops are gonna cry. Dope Boys." Those were just some of the messages on a block-long section of housing that is slated for demolition on Barbara Jenkins Street between Mango and Blake avenues.

By Saturday morning, Cocoa Housing Authority officials had painted over the messages.

"This is a very dangerous situation," Cocoa Police spokeswoman Barbara Matthews said.

She noted that two Cocoa police officers have been shot at in recent weeks. One officer left the Cocoa police force recently after being called "cracker" and "disrespected." In addition, Loren Ward, 20, of Cocoa was arrested Thursday for threatening an officer.

Matthews noted that the vandals dismantled a chain-link fence around the property and spray-painted in orange, green and black paint.

"It took them a while to take the fence down and get all this painting done and nobody called us," Matthews said, suggesting there are reluctant witnesses. "It's their neighborhood, too."

The vandals listed five officers by name as their targets, along with a housing authority official and several squad car numbers.

"These are officers that are very proactive officers, do a good job and make lots of drug arrests and apparently are starting to aggravate some of them," Matthews said.

Contact Moore at 321-480-5166 or [email protected].

I like this comment 


> Its not just Cocoa, its everywhere, beleive me there are gangs and kids in every single community who are becoming problems. In every single police station all over, there are meetings and warnings about gangs and kids and dialogue on how to deal with them. Its a huge problem with not many answers. *When Hillary said "It takes a Village" what it really meant was that the "village" is now dealing with all the problems because the "parents" arent doing their jobs. It doesnt take a village, it takes parenting and responsibility but thats another whole issue.* Its truly sad what society has become and the lack of respect.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

When we lived in Florida, Cocoa was only a town away. I always thought of it as a cesspool. I despised driving though the town, even when I just had to skirt the edges to get to Merritt Island. This is not a shock.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

War on Police? Tha' damn scumbags have ALWAYS declared war on the police. So what's new? Maybe just being a little more up front about it. Nuke 'em, bust 'em, beat 'em, cuff 'em, & stuff 'em! Yall have a nice day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to drive a bus into West Cocoa and Merritt Island and all around the Rockledge area and this has been going on for years. The pukes are running around with $5,000 or more in their pockets and that's all they care about. Life means nothing to these guys. Most of the time they kill each other,but once in awhile they kill someone else. LEO's put them in jail one night and their out the next morning. The countrys over run with them and Cocoa is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Cocoa's problem is spreading inland. Last month there was a guy who shot at cops as he was making his getaway on foot in West Melbourne. The cops came and blocked off my street and I didn't know what was going on, but I had to go to Kinko's, and my brother came with me. As I passed the cruiser I asked the officer what was going on, he said "Nothing to worry about." Wasn't until I got back and watched the news and found out what had gone on a few blocks from the house. The cops have a tough job over there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> Cocoa's problem is spreading inland. Last month there was a guy who shot at cops as he was making his getaway on foot in West Melbourne.


Great. My mom's in West Melbourne. Goes to show it can happen anywhere.


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't worry Todd, Cocoa is a good 20 miles north of West Melbourne. I live in Palm Bay which is directly connected to West Melbourne and I have yet to see any major crime here. As long as she stays away from the :smt033 dealers, she should be in good shape. Don


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We used to live in Viera, so knowing the geography, I'm not too worried. Plus, Mom kicked the crack habit years ago, so she shouldn't be hanging out with any "undesirables" now. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DirtyDon said:


> live in Palm Bay which is directly connected to West Melbourne and I have yet to see any major crime here. As long as she stays away from the :smt033 dealers, she should be in good shape. Don


The cigar dealers are part of major crime down there? :watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

2400 said:


> The cigar dealers are part of major crime down there? :watching:


You wouldn't believe it.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Is Disney World safe to go to? :smt038 In the winter, that's all we northerns care about in Florida.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey SigZagger IMHO no. That's the short answer. Anywhere around Orlando after dark is dangerous. Come on down just leave with your wallet empty. Have fun y'all.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey SigZagger Come on down just leave with your wallet empty. Have fun y'all.


That's not too hard to do after a trip to Disney. Hell, we had season passes and a day there would set us back close to $50 just for food. I can't see taking a family of 4 there for a week without securing a second mortgage first.


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

I too have season passes to disney. We are a family of 6. It does add for food and snacks. The crack is a little cheaper at Epcot. Don


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DirtyDon said:


> Ihe crack is a little cheaper at Epcot. Don


Wish I had known that. I always gone mine from this mousy looking guy at Magic Kingdom. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We came down one time with our two youngest and spent about $150 over there in one day. I could almost speak two different languages. Spanish and German by the time we left. Never have gone back and never will. We was lucky as we stayed in Port St John at the inlaws. I liked Sea World a lot better.


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

Speaking of disney. While we where there last, I asked my wife how many people did she think might be packing. Any opinions on this? The only thing they check going in is backpacks and the like. Would it be legal to carry there?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

When I was there many years ago it wasn't posted and by Florida law I beleive it has to be. At that time I was from out of state and the gun laws were a mess down here. Well do you think I was packing? I'll just let ya keep guessing on that one.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

DirtyDon said:


> Don't worry Todd, Cocoa is a good 20 miles north of West Melbourne. I live in Palm Bay which is directly connected to West Melbourne and I have yet to see any major crime here. As long as she stays away from the :smt033 dealers, she should be in good shape. Don


What part of Palm Bay? Our house is right off Emerson. The chase I had posted about started in West Melbourne and ended in Palm Bay. Palm Bay and the near part of West Melbourne are relatively safe neighborhoods, it's just that there, same as everywhere else, violent crime is reaching out of the "inner city".


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm right off of Glencove. Palm Bay NW, Just moved here in june of '06. I like it so far. Also did you see the armed home invasion/robbery over on Eldron the other day? Guess i'm gonna start carrying around the house.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy shnikies, you're a street over, I'm off Lamplighter. No, I'm not there right now, but my brother is. Damn, I wish he had a gun, he isn't old enough to carry so he hasn't bought one. He has enough sense to "fortify" the house, like keeping the doors locked and windows shut, and whatnot. Small world. Say, you wouldn't happen to be a member of the Port Malabar Rifle and Pistol Club are you? I was thinking of joining, but I don't spend enough time down there to make it worth the price.


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

No, I looked up the Port Malabar Rifle and Pistol club and feel that it is way to expensive. I have been going to Action Gun Outfitters, Aurora Rd. Melbourne. Cheap to shoot and they are very helpful. I want to check out Ammo Attic, but It's always Monday when I'm over there. They are closed on Monday's. I had lived on Helliwell, Just off Lamplighter when I first moved here. Don


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Ammo Attic is OK I guess, I was there once and I bought a holster for the 1911 I just sold. You'd think for a place named ammo attic, they'd have a good selection of ammo, but I was hard-pressed to find any great deals or a wide variety of defensive ammo, for either 9mm or .45ACP. I'm going to have to check out Action Gun the next time I'm back there.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

> No, I looked up the Port Malabar Rifle and Pistol club and feel that it is way to expensive.


So this isn't the only place. Seems the gun and rod(usually not rod) clubs are bit snooty and in this region too with not so impressive facilities. Worlds different from the places I'd frequent back in NY.

As for the article, it is most likely suburban white trash punks since the usual suspects are illiterate and have a limited English(and Spanish) vocabulary.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm back down here, you guys want to hang out, shoot me a pm.:smt068/
artyman:


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you guys see last Sunday's FL Today (Space Coast edition) with a front-page cover story about the "murder spree" in Brevard?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nope I missed that one. I'll have to check it out. My whole family lives here. Thanks for the heads up.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

It wasn't about a rampage _per se_, the article was about Brevard's YTD murder count, which was 11 as of 15 April, equaling the murder rates of the most violent of the past few years. I tried to post a link to the article but FL Today doesn't have free stuff on the internet that I could find.


----------

